# 1132 air cleaner



## eric801 (Nov 21, 2015)

HI for you owners of a 1132 you know the owners manual is pretty basic.

I was doing some general maintenance tonight and pulled the 'air cleaner' cover off to discover no air cleaner.
looking up the parts list on google I see there is an air cleaner but its under the cover plate.


Honda Power Equipment HS1132 TA AIR CLEANER | CyclePartsNation

is there maintenance I need to do? access it, check it, clean it etc?

cheers


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

If you are looking for a filter I don't think you will find one. Snowblowers do not operate in dusty/dirty air. Plus a filter can ice over. I think you can stop worrying about it.
This part you are seeing in the drawing is just more plastic.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

There is no air cleaner element but when working in or around your open carb it is important to keep dirt and dust away from it.


----------

